# Campopiano ospite fisso su Futbol, programma di LA7 dal 12 luglio.



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2016)

Pasquale Campopiano inizia a raccogliere i frutti del lavoro di questi ultimi mesi, e ha da poco annunciato la sua presenza come ospite fisso nel programma Futbol, condotto da Andrea Scanzi (tifoso milanista). 
Il programma sarà trasmesso da La7, parlerà di calciomercato e diventerà un appuntamento fisso ogni martedì. 
Il "fischio d'inizio" è alle ore 23 ed accompagnerà gli spettatori per due ore.


----------



## juventino (8 Luglio 2016)

Bravo, ma anche fortunato ad aver avuto delle fonti affidabili.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2016)

Grande Scanzi


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2016)

Complimenti a lui ma vedere che Scanzi conduce un programma di calcio con Alessia Reato quando sulle reti pubbliche c'è Vespa mi lascia senza parole.


----------



## Butcher (11 Luglio 2016)

Così un giorno potrò dire di come si è fatto infinocchiare da Berlusconi.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2016)

Se Scanzi si presenta ancora col giacchettino di pelle cambio immediatamente


----------



## kollaps (11 Luglio 2016)

"Non m'interessa la fama" cit.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> "Non m'interessa la fama" cit.



gli interessa il denaro infatti


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Luglio 2016)

Mamma mia Skanzi


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2016)

Sto rivedendo la puntata. Tolto Garlando il resto era da brividi, speravo ci fosse un'impostazione diversa.


----------



## Crox93 (17 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> "Non m'interessa la fama" cit.



.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Alla prima puntata dopo che quel conduttore insopportabile lo ha annunciato come re del mercato ho cambiato canale alla svelta...
Ho capito come funzionano le cose...un giorno prima sei il nulla,il giorno dopo azzecchi 2 spostamenti di Galatioto e diventi l'uomo del momento e ci puoi mangiare sopra fino alla morte...Bah...che trashhhhhhhh


----------

